# Judo in upstate South Carolina?



## speakman (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi everyone. Just wondering if anyone knew of anybody in the upstate part (spartanburg esp) of South Carolina that knew Judo. Around me, there are very few martial arts, mostly Tang Soo Do (which ive taken before), but i really like the way of Judo. Just asking around. Thanks

 speakman


----------



## chadjitsu1 (Jul 24, 2008)

I just moved to SC i live in greenville and I have competed in judo for a few years now. I have been doing karate since i was 5 years old and i am now 30. I have also been looking for a judo school in the area. Now I train with Tommy Hood at Carolina Karate and Fitness. He is an awsome coach (actually the US team coach) and in the past has been one of the best karate people in the world. His school is awsome and always looking for new people. If you are interested in doing some judo contact Tommy Hood at the school. Or if you hear of something else in the area please let me know i would like to get involved in doing judo down here as well as my karate training.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 24, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about that other person.  He posted it in October of 2004 and isn't part of this message board anymore.
Still, it's nice to have you here, chadjitsu.

AoG


----------



## JudoJunkie (Jul 30, 2008)

Charlotte is just under an hour away from Spartanburg and the Seven Owl Dojo is located two blocks off I-85 at the Billy Graham Parkway/Airport exit.  You can come in and try out the classes for free for two weeks as my guest.  We meet on Monday and Wednesday evenings.  We do a Judo oriented style of Jujitsu from 7 to 8 pm and Kodokan Judo from 8 to 9pm.  Check out our web site at www.sevenowldojo.com 

This school is a true dojo.  We are really only interested in serious students and limit class size to enhance safety and education.  We do not have contacts, no automatic withdrawal from checking, or any of the other business martial arts school drawbacks.


----------

